
Stratospheric aerosol injection tactics and costs in the first 15 years - networkimprov
http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-9326/aae98d
======
networkimprov
This is the only viable short-term solution, and must be undertaken in
parallel with hydrocarbon reduction.

Also note that this method has been practiced by volcanoes for millions of
millennia :-)

